# Vampire Shrimp



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a vampire shrimp (Atya gabonensis)

Anyone had any experience with these? probably not lol.

Cant seem to find much on the net, and what i can find is conflicting. Some say wont harm anything, even fry. Others say they've attacked and injured their bichirs. =/


----------



## paulchall84 (Jun 12, 2008)

i have cameroum fan shrimp which look the same never had a prob with them but thay can stand there place in the tank and all ways sheading and that looks like a dead one the ones i have are filter feeders with big stabbers that can make you jump if you pick them up
thay hide alot but can swim fast if they want to lol 
hope this helps


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

cheers 

just got one today, let him out and he's bloody disappeared. :devil:


----------



## paulchall84 (Jun 12, 2008)

pmsl 
they do all you will see is little fan when you put flake in its good to watch but you want see much of him an what kill me the most is i payed £10 each for my 2 a bit ago 
how mush did you pay if you dont mind saying


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

a tenner, too. :lol2:

my bamboo shrimp sits on top of my bogwood and filters, so i can always see him. But I dont actually have a clue where this guy has gone


----------



## paulchall84 (Jun 12, 2008)

i will put cash on him being under the bogwood filtering away they will fin in the smallist of places


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

haha, probably! 

I wanna see him 

when he was in the bag, i held it right up to my face to look at him, and he started trying to stab me. i was like... oooh dear. lol. thought he was going to get through the bag


----------



## paulchall84 (Jun 12, 2008)

pmsl :lol2:
i wounder it thay could pop the bag there like little pins lol
good luck with him but you want see much of him lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

paulchall84 said:


> i have cameroum fan shrimp which look the same


The don't look the same they are the same:lol2:.(LATIN NAME)-Atya gabonensis.(COMMON NAME)-Cameroon/African fan shrimp,Camaroon/African giant shrimp,Blue rhino shrmp,Vampier shrimp,there are most likly other common name.That's why it hard to find info on them.

Thay don't attack fish but the will defend there self with the hooks on there front two legs.This can leave holes in fish or damage the eyes of fish'etc to fish that just trying to eat them.


----------



## paulchall84 (Jun 12, 2008)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


gazz said:


> :lol2:.(LATIN NAME)-Atya gabonensis.(COMMON NAME)-Cameroon/African fan shrimp,Camaroon/African giant shrimp,Blue rhino shrmp,Vampier shrimp


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:



nice bit of cut an paste :lol2:


----------

